# 일촌



## wide12

As in   관심일촌 ? What does it means? I have been trying to look up the meaning of that word, but I haven't found much.


----------



## terredepomme

Conoces Cyworld? Es la versiona coreana del facebook(pero más viejo). 일촌 es como el "amigo" del FB. 관심 es, como ya sabes quizás, la atención ; no utilizo el Cyworld luego no puedo estar seguro, pero creo que es como el "amigo favorito" tal vez.

일촌(一寸) viene de 촌(寸) que es el grado de consanguinidad. Luego 삼촌(三寸) es tió, porque ha tres 촌s(mi - papá - tió). Y 사촌(四寸) es primo, porque ha cuatro 촌s(mi - papá - tió - primo). Pero el Cyworld utiliza la palabra de otra manera : 촌 no es el grado de parentesco pero el grado de "amistad" ; 일촌 es los amigos los más intimos, 이촌 es los segundos, et cetera. No por eso puedes oir la palabra 일촌 o 이촌 al mundo real!


----------



## rumistar

wide12 said:


> As in 관심일촌 ? What does it means? I have been trying to look up the meaning of that word, but I haven't found much.



That word "관심일촌" is especially used on Cyworld.
As for Cyworld, I'd like to say it is similar to Facebook or Twitter.
It is a famous website. Many Koreans use it.
They upload their pictures on it and send messages to their friends by the website.

Actullay "일촌" this team is related to a relationship.
A father(or mother)-son(or daughter) relationship is "일촌(1촌)" in Korean.
But nowadays "일촌" also means the person who I like or want to get closer to.
Many young Koreans call their friends "일촌"─especially on Cyworld.
So when Koreans call their friends "일촌", it has metaphorical meaning. 
and 관심 means "interest"
*So I'd lke to define 관심일촌 as someone who I am intersted in.*


----------



## wide12

Yes, I do know cyworld, thats where I saw this word , which was everywhere in the settings page of my cyworld. Thanks you two for your clear explanation


----------



## jooney

"일촌맺다" basically means "friend" as a verb.  It's like saying, "I friended someone on Facebook."  Once your friend request is accepted, you are able to view their personal profile, pictures etc.  Those are the privileges "일촌" gets.


----------

